# Webinterface Router für Linux

## anxion

Hallo,

ich suche eine gut zu konfigurierende Routersoftware (Webinterface) für Linux am besten GPL. 

Hab von IPCop gehört aber nur ne iso version gefunden...

----------

## aleph-3

webmin mit entsprechenden modulen?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm ich weiss ja nicht webmin wurde ja schon genannt und ipcop. da gibt es dann glaub ich noch smoothwall. aber will man sowas wirklich? ein router ist zum routen da und sollte aus sicherheitsgründen keine weiteren dienste anbieten. also eher schlechte idee router mit zusätzlichem webserver.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## anxion

Naja der Router soll ja nur intern den webserver anbieten, damit man z.B. portforwarding vom entfernten rechner aus konfigurieren kann....

----------

## andreh

Du kennst SSH?

----------

## Sandlord

 *anxion wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche eine gut zu konfigurierende Routersoftware (Webinterface) für Linux am besten GPL. 
> 
> Hab von IPCop gehört aber nur ne iso version gefunden...

 

Probier mal Webmin. Damit lassen sich fast alle Dienste mit einem Webbrowser konfigurieren. Auf einer 486-Router ist das aber ein wenig langsam ... (funktioniert alles mit Perl)

Gruß,

Roman

URLS:

http://www.webmin.com

----------

## ttaw

moin,

möchtest Du mit dem Rechner sonst noch was machen, oder soll er nur als router/firewall laufen?

Falls letzteres der Fall sein sollte kann ich Dir fli4l empfehlen.

http://www.fli4l.de

Das benutze ich seit jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Das ganz Ding paßt auf eine einzige Diskette (muß also keine Festplatte im Rechner sein). Erstellen läßt sich die Disk unter Linux und Windows einfach per config-datei oder grafischem Tool.

Während dem Betrieb gibt es wahlweise HTTP Interface oder grafischen Client für Windows und Linux (imonc). SSH, Telnet und FPT stehen natürlich auch zur Verfügung.

Neben den Routerfunktionen läßt sich das ganze um viele Funktionen per Module erweitern. Z.B. DynDNS, Samba Printserver, Anrufbeantworter, Fernsteuerung per Handy (Falls ISDN Karte im Rechner ist) usw.

Kurz gesagt: Der beste Router wo gibt  :Very Happy: 

P.S.: Natürlich steht alles unter der GPL und ist bestens Dokumentiert und komplett in deutsch  :Surprised: )

----------

## anxion

1. fli4l hatte ich jahrelang laufen... leider soll mit dem rechner auch noch was anderes gemacht werden...

2. ssh kenne ich... ist aber nicht gerade praktisch für nicht-linuxer...

3. kann man bei webmin auch rechte vergeben für die verschiedenen einstellungsmöglichkeiten ?

Der Rechner soll auch noch von mindestens einem anderen Benutzer eingerichtet werden können... (ein Nicht-Linux-benutzer)

----------

## swain

wenn der auch noch was anderes machen soll, clarkconnect ?

oder wilslt du ein gentoo mit so einem webinterface versehen wie es ipcop bietet ?

----------

## moe

 *Quote:*   

> Hab von IPCop gehört aber nur ne iso version gefunden...
> 
> Der Rechner soll auch noch von mindestens einem anderen Benutzer eingerichtet werden können... (ein Nicht-Linux-benutzer)

 

Häh?

Was ist an der Iso-version so schlecht?

Und warum sollten 2 Benutzer einen Rouer einrichten? Normalerweise richtet irgendjmd. den Router ein, und dann routet er jahrelang..

Und was hat das eigentlich mit Gentoo zu tun?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## ttaw

 *moe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und warum sollten 2 Benutzer einen Rouer einrichten? Normalerweise richtet irgendjmd. den Router ein, und dann routet er jahrelang..
> 
> Und was hat das eigentlich mit Gentoo zu tun?
> ...

 

Ich denke er meint das der Rechner nur nebenbei routen soll und ansonsten noch damit gearbeitet wird.

Allerdings verstehe ich die Sache mit IPCop dann nicht. Das ist doch genau das gleiche wie fli4l, nur größer und in englisch. Auch das ist eine eigenständige Distribution für die man einen extra Rechner benötigt.

 First, you'll need a whole new computer for IPCop itself. This is not as excessive as it sounds. For one thing, IPCop can run on obsolete hardware that many companies are literally throwing away as "useless". 

zu Webmin: Webmin ist nur mit dem root passwort zugänglich.

Wenn ein User nicht adminstrative Aufgaben wie email checken etc. remote erledigen soll gibt es extra ein Usermin. Das ist ein abgespecktes Webmin mit eigenen, harmlosen Modulen.

Ansonten bietet Webmin aber auch eine eigene Benutzerverwaltung mit Gruppen und einzel konfigurierbaren Modulen.

Schau doch einfach selbst: emerge webmin

http://localhost:10000

Webmin-Webmin->Benutzer 

 :Smile: 

----------

## sXe

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Allerdings verstehe ich die Sache mit IPCop dann nicht. Das ist doch genau das gleiche wie fli4l, nur größer und in englisch. Auch das ist eine eigenständige Distribution für die man einen extra Rechner benötigt.
> 
> First, you'll need a whole new computer for IPCop itself. This is not as excessive as it sounds. For one thing, IPCop can run on obsolete hardware that many companies are literally throwing away as "useless".

 

IPCop ist auch Deutsch. Bei der Installation ist die erste Frage die nach der Sprache  :Wink: 

Aber für alleinige Router/Firewall/VPN Server macht sich diese Distribution recht gut. Mein alter P120/32 MB RAM/1 GB HDD hat dadurch wieder eine sinvolle Aufgabe gefunden. 

Und über die (nur Intern erreichbare) Weboberfläche kann man gut Administrieren und Verbindungen herstellen/trennen (für Flatrate Besitzer wohl eher nicht erforderlich).

----------

## ttaw

[quote="sXe"] *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> IPCop ist auch Deutsch. Bei der Installation ist die erste Frage die nach der Sprache 
> 
> Aber für alleinige Router/Firewall/VPN Server macht sich diese Distribution recht gut. Mein alter P120/32 MB RAM/1 GB HDD hat dadurch wieder eine sinvolle Aufgabe gefunden. 
> ...

 

wie gesagt, genau wie fli4l  :Smile: 

----------

## siliconburner

schau mal bei mandrake nach, die hatten mal ein isoimage mandrake.sec oder so, da konntest du von der cd aus auf hd installieren. konntest auch diverse server laufen lassen, mit firewall versteht sich. und du konntest es per browser adminnen und auch automatisch dir patches und updates ausm netz installieren

weiss aber nicht, obs das noch gibt bei denen.

sb

----------

## moe

Du meinst die "Single Network Firewall" die gibts nur noch auf älteren Servern, da sie durch die "Multi Network Firewall" abgelöst wurde. Die MNF hat aber n recht hohen Hardwarebedarf, da würd ich eher zu fli4l o. IPCop greifen.

Wenn du wirklich einen Rechner haben willst, an dem einer sitzen kann, der aber gleichzeitig Router sein soll, müsstest du wahrscheinlich ein normales Linux nehmen und dieses mit Routingfunktionen ausstatten. Was du dann da nimmst ist vom Prinzip her wurscht.. Und administrative Oberflächen ala webmin wurden ja auch schon genannt.

Gruss Maurice

----------

